# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الجمعة 26 أبريل (اخبار واعمدة)

## ابو البنات

*ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﻣﻤﻄﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺤﺒﺔ ..ﻧﺪﻱ
ﺑﺎﻷﻣﻞ .. ﻣﻌﻄﺮ ..ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺮﺟﺲ
ﻭﺍﻷﻗﺤﻮﺍﻥ .. ﺻﺒﺎﺡ  ﻣﻠﻮﻥ
ﺑﺄﺟﻤﻞ ﺍﻷﻟﻮﺍﻥ .. ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺎ ﻏﺴﻠﺖ
ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀ ﻫﻤﻮﻡ ﻗﻠﻮﺑﻨﺎ
... ﺍﻟﻤﺜﻘﻠﺔ ..  ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﻧﺴﺄﻟﻚ ﺑﻘﺪﺭﺗﻚ
ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺑﺪﻋﺖ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻫﺬﺍ
ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺎﺡ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻐﻔﺮ ﻟﻨﺎ  ﻭﺗﺮﺣﻤﻨﺎ
ﻭﺗﺒﻠﻐﻨﺎ ﺧﻴﺮ ﻫﺬﺍ
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .. ﻭﺗﺮﺯﻗﻨﺎ ﺭﺍﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻝ ..
ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺁﺁﺁﻣﻴﻦ  ﻳﺎﺭﺏ
ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﻴﻴﻴﺮ
وجمعة مباركة


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺃﺫﻛﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺎﺡ
ﺃﺻﺒﺤﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻓﻄﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﺳﻼﻡ
ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻼﺹ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ  ﺩﻳﻦ
ﻧﺒﻴﻨﺎ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
ﻭﺳﻠﻢ، ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﺔ ﺍﺑﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ
... ﺣﻨﻴﻔﺎ ﻣﺴﻠﻤﺎ  ﻭﻣﺎﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻛﻴﻦ.
ﻣﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ
ﺳﺒﺤـﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺑﺤﻤـﺪﻩ ﻋﺪﺩ
ﺧﻠـﻘﻪ ، ﻭﺭﺿـﺎ  ﻧﻔﺴـﻪ ، ﻭﺯﻧـﺔ
ﻋـﺮﺷـﻪ ، ﻭﻣـﺪﺍﺩ ﻛﻠﻤـﺎﺗـﻪ.
ﺛﻼﺙ ﻣﺮﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﻠﻬـﻢ ﻋﺎﻓـﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺪﻧـﻲ  ،
ﺍﻟﻠﻬـﻢ ﻋﺎﻓـﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻤـﻌﻲ ،
ﺍﻟﻠﻬـﻢ ﻋﺎﻓـﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺼـﺮﻱ ، ﻻ
ﺇﻟﻪ ﺇﻻ  ﺃﻧـﺖ.
ﺛﻼﺙ ﻣﺮﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﻠﻬـﻢ ﺇﻧـﻲ ﺃﻋـﻮﺫ ﺑﻚ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻜـﻔﺮ ، ﻭﺍﻟﻔـﻘﺮ ، ﻭﺃﻋـﻮﺫﺑﻚ  ﻣﻦ
ﻋﺬﺍﺏ ﺍﻟﻘـﺒﺮ ، ﻻ ﺇﻟﻪ ﺇﻻ ﺃﻧـﺖ.
ﺛﻼﺙ ﻣﺮﺍﺕ
ﺃﺻﺒﺤﻨﺎ ﻭ ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﻤـﻠﻚ ﻟﻠﻪ  ﺭﺏ
ﺍﻟﻌـﺎﻟﻤـﻴﻦ ، ﺍﻟﻠﻬـﻢ ﺇﻧـﻲ ﺃﺳـﺄﻟـﻚ
ﺧـﻴﺮ ﻫـﺬﺍ ﺍﻟـﻴﻮﻡ ، ﻓـﺘﺤﻪ ،
ﻭﻧﺼـﺮﻩ ،  ﻭﻧـﻮﺭﻩ ﻭﺑـﺮﻛﺘـﻪ ،
ﻭﻫـﺪﺍﻩ ، ﻭﺃﻋـﻮﺫ ﺑـﻚ ﻣـﻦ ﺷـﺮ
ﻣﺎ ﻓـﻴﻪ ﻭﺷـﺮ ﻣﺎ  ﺑﻌـﺪﻩ.
ﻣﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ
ﺍﻟﻠﻬـﻢ ﻋﺎﻟـﻢ ﺍﻟﻐـﻴﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺸـﻬﺎﺩﺓ
ﻓﺎﻃـﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﻭﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻷﺭﺽ  ﺭﺏ
ﻛـﻞ ﺷـﻲﺀ ﻭﻣﻠﻴـﻜﻪ ، ﺃﺷﻬـﺪ ﺃﻥ
ﻻ ﺇﻟـﻪ ﺇﻻ ﺃﻧﺖ ، ﺃﻋـﻮﺫ ﺑﻚ ﻣﻦ
ﺷـﺮ ﻧﻔﺴـﻲ  ﻭﻣﻦ ﺷـﺮ
ﺍﻟﺸﻴـﻄﺎﻥ ﻭﺷـﺮﻛﻪ ، ﻭﺃﻥ
ﺃﻗﺘـﺮﻑ ﻋﻠـﻰ ﻧﻔﺴـﻲ ﺳﻮﺀﺍ ﺃﻭ
ﺃﺟـﺮﻩ ﺇﻟـﻰ  ﻣﺴـﻠﻢ.
ﻣﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ
ﺍﻟﻠﻬـﻢ ﺇﻧـﻲ ﺃﺳـﺄﻟـﻚ ﺍﻟﻌـﻔﻮ
ﻭﺍﻟﻌـﺎﻓـﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻧـﻴﺎ  ﻭﺍﻵﺧـﺮﺓ ،
ﺍﻟﻠﻬـﻢ ﺇﻧـﻲ ﺃﺳـﺄﻟـﻚ ﺍﻟﻌـﻔﻮ
ﻭﺍﻟﻌـﺎﻓـﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻳﻨﻲ ﻭﺩﻧـﻴﺎﻱ
ﻭﺃﻫـﻠﻲ  ﻭﻣﺎﻟـﻲ ، ﺍﻟﻠﻬـﻢ ﺍﺳﺘـﺮ
ﻋـﻮﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﻭﺁﻣـﻦ ﺭﻭﻋﺎﺗـﻲ ، ﺍﻟﻠﻬـﻢ
ﺍﺣﻔﻈـﻨﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺑـﻴﻦ ﻳﺪﻱ  ﻭﻣﻦ
ﺧﻠﻔـﻲ ﻭﻋﻦ ﻳﻤـﻴﻨﻲ ﻭﻋﻦ
ﺷﻤـﺎﻟﻲ ، ﻭﻣﻦ ﻓﻮﻗـﻲ ، ﻭﺃﻋـﻮﺫ
ﺑﻌﻈﻤـﺘﻚ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻏـﺘﺎﻝ  ﻣﻦ ﺗﺤﺘـﻲ.
ﻣﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ
ﻳﺎ ﺣـﻲ ﻳﺎ ﻗﻴـﻮﻡ ﺑـﺮﺣﻤـﺘﻚ
ﺃﺳﺘـﻐـﻴﺚ ، ﺃﺻﻠـﺢ ﻟﻲ  ﺷـﺄﻧـﻲ
ﻛﻠـﻪ ، ﻭﻻ ﺗﻜﻠـﻨﻲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻧﻔـﺴﻲ
ﻃـﺮﻓﺔ ﻋـﻴﻦ.
ﺛﻼﺙ ﻣﺮﺍﺕ
♥

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الخرطوم الوطني يواصل التالق و يزيح القمة و يحلق في الصدارة وحيدا     بابا وتراوري يواصلان الصيام.. الهلال افضل هجوم.. الوطني افضل دفاع والنسور الاسوأ!!







  واصل الخرطوم الوطني التالق وكسب الامس الاهلي مدني  بهدفين مقابل هدف بعد مباراة قوية من الجانبين اعتلي على اثرها الوطني  صدارة الترتيب بفارق نقطتين عن الهلال والمريخ حيث ارتفع بنقاطه الى 19  نقطة.
الهلال يواصل نزيف النقاط
واصل الهلال صاحب المركز الثاني نزيف النقاط وتعادل امام الامل عطبرة خارج  القواعد بدون اهداف خلف الرومان بتعادله خمس مرات فيما تعادل الاتحاد ست  مرات في البطولة حتى الان.
المريخ يستعيد نغمة الانتصارات  
استعاد المريخ نغمة الانتصارات وفاز المريخ الموردة بهدفين لهدف ليرتفع  بنقاطه الى 17 نقطة في المركز الثالث بفارق الاهداف عن الهلال .
هلال الجبال يحدث المفاجأة 
اعتلي هلال الجبال المركز الرابع بعد فوزه على الاهلي عطبرة بهدف ماجد علاء مرتفعا بنقاطه الى 16 نقطة.
تراجع الاهلي الى المركز الخامس
تراجع الاهلي شندي الى المركز الخامس برصيد 15 نقطة بعد تعادله مع النيل الحصاحيصا بدون اهداف .
الامل يرتقي الى السادس
امام الامل عطبرة فقد ارتقي الى المركز السادس بتعادله امام الهلال في ملعب عطبرة مترفعا بنقاطه الى 12 نقطة
الاهلي الخرطوم في المركز السابع
اما الاهلي الخرطوم قد فاز على مريخ الفاشر بهدف نجمه اولاغو ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 12 نقطة في المركز السابع بفارق الاهداف عن الامل
مريخ الفاشر ثامنا
حل مريخ الفاشر بعد الخسارة من الاهلي عطبرة في المركز الثامن برصيد 10 نقاط متفوقا على الاهلي عطبرة بفارق الاهداف الذي حل تاسعا.
الموردة تفوق على الرومان بالاهداف
تفوقت الموردة على الرومان التي احتلت المركز العاشر بفارق الاهداف عن  الرومان برصيد 9 نقاط فيما حل في المركز الثاني عشر النيل الحصاحيصا بسبعة  نقاط بعد تعادله مع الاهلي شندي سلبيا.
الاهلي مدني يفشل في التقدم و يحتل المركز الثالث عشر
فشل الاهلي مدني في مغادرة المركز قبل الاخير بعد خسارته بالامس من الخرطوم  الوطني بهدفين لهدف فيما احتل النسور المركز الاخير رغم تعادله خارج  الديار امام الرومان بهدف لكل.
صيام تراوري وبابا
واصل الثنائي ترواري وبابا الصيام وغابا التسجيل في مباريات الاسبوع التاسع . لمهاجم الهلال ستة اهداف بينما لبابا خمسة.
الهلال افضل هجوم والوطني افضل دفاع
حصل الهلال على لب افضل هجوم باحرازه 13 هدفا حتى الان بينما  حافظ الوطني  تربعه بافضل دفاع وافضل فريق بولوج ثلاثة اهداف فقط لشباكه اما النسور فهو  اسوأ دفاع بعد ولوج 16 هدفا في شباكه .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بهدوء
المشكلة شنو يامعالي الوزير ؟
كلف الوزير الطيب حسن بدوى مشكورا لجنة ثلاثية لادارة نادى المريخ اطلق  عليها مسمى لجنة تصريف برئاسة سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي وعصام الحاج  وخالد شرف الى حين ان يتم الاتفاق على لجنة تسيير تتولى مهمة ادارة النادى  خلال الفترة القادمة الى حين موعد عقد الجمعية العمومية واقامة الانتخابات .  
السيد الوزير قبل اصدار قراره بتكليف اللجنة الثلاثية اوضح الخطوات التى  اتخذتها وزارته نحو ايجاد معالجات سريعة لازمة نادى المريخ , وذكر من ضمن  حديثه بان ماكتبته الصحافة الرياضية فى الايام الماضية والطريقة التى  يتناول بها الاعلام الرياضى قضايا الرياضة كانت سببا رئيسيا فى اعتذار عدد  من مدراء البنوك ورجال المال من عدم الدخول فى لجنة التسيير المقترحة  واعلنوا الاكتفاء بدعم المريخ من الخارج !
كذلك افتى السيد الوزير بان مشكلة المريخ ليست مالية بدليل ان مجلس الادارة  وفر خلال الستة اشهر الماضية ستة مليارات ! الا انه اعتبر ان خروج المريخ  من البطولة الافريقية كان مؤشرا لازمة ادارية  !! واكد انه لو كان فى مكان  المجلس لقدم استقالته فورا لان الجماهير تعدت الخطوط الحمراء ووجهت اساءات  بالغة لاعضاء المجلس !
من الغريب ان يصدر مثل هذا الكلام على لسان الوزير المسؤول عن الرياضة فى  ولاية الخرطوم والذى يفترض فيه ان يكون مدركا وخبيرا بطبيعة العمل الادارى  بالاندية ومشاكله التى لاتعد ولاتحصى خاصة فيما يتعلق باسلوب الصحافة  الرياضية او حتى حول المصادمات العابرة التى تحدث بين الجماهير ومجالس  ادارات الاندية بين الحين والاخر حيث يكاد لايخلو موسم من مثل هذه  المشاحنات والمشاكل حتى اضحت امرا عاديا وطبيعيا خاصة فى الناديين الكبيرين  المريخ والهلال ,, فالجماهير دائما ماتعبر عن غضبها واحتجاجها على الاوضاع  المتردية فى النادى الذى تنتمى اليه بهذا الاسلوب الذى يصفه السيد الوزير  بانه تعدى للخطوط الحمراء بينما  هو مجرد غضب وانفعال عابر سريعا مايزول  ويختفى مع اول انتصار يحققه النادى فى اول مباراة تعقب حدوث الاشتباكات  اللفظية ,, فالقضية ليست كما يهول لها السيد الوزير بانها كانت سببا فى ان  يدفع اعضاء مجلس الادارة باستقالاتهم ! فالجماهير الان غائبة عن ساحة  المريخ ولاتحضر المباريات ومع ذلك لازالت الازمة الادارية تراوح مكانها  بدليل ان الوزير يعقد فى الاجتماعات ويتحدث فى المؤتمرات بحثا عن الحل  المؤقت او الجذرى !
كذلك من قال للسيد الوزير بان تناول الصحافة الرياضية لقضايا الاندية هى  التى دفعت مدراء البنوك ورجال المال الاعتذار عن الدخول فى لجنة التسيير ؟  فالصحافة هى التى رشحت هؤلاء الاشخاص وهى التى ظلت تنشر يوميا اسمائهم  ووظائفهم الحكومية واعمالهم الخاصة وقدراتهم المالية , فالصحافة هى التى  اجتهدت فى نشر اسمائهم دون ان يصدر من جانب هؤلاء الاشخاص او من السيد جمال  الوالى مايؤكد بان مانشرته الصحف معلومات صحيحة ام هى مجرد اجتهاد وكلام  جرايد ؟  وحتى اذا افترضنا ان السيد الوزير قصد بحديثه اسلوب الصحافة  الرياضية عموما هو الذى دفعهم للاعتذار , فهم بذلك يكونوا قد اراحوا نادى  المريخ وجماهيره من اشخاص لايتحملون كلمة نقد واحده طالما انهم يخافون  ويتهيبون ردة فعل الصحافة على عملهم الادارى وبالتالي لايصلحون ان يكونوا  على قمة مسؤولية   قيادة نادى جماهيرى كبير مثل المريخ ! اما الامر المحير  فى حديث الوزير فهو تأكيده على ان ازمة المريخ لم تكن مالية مستشهدا بستة  مليارات  جنيه وفرها المجلس المستقيل فى ستة اشهر !! اذا كانت الازمة ليست  مالية فماذا تكون ؟ 
من الواضح ان السيد الوزير لايعلم ان المصروفات الشهرية لنادى المريخ هى  700 مليون جنيه وهذا الرقم ليس من عندياتى وانما هو رقم حقيقى صدر على لسان  السيد خالد شرف امين الخزينة ,, وبالتالي فان الستة مليارات جنيه التى  يستشهد بها الوزير لاتغطى تكلفة ثلاثة اشهر تقريبا !! فالازمة التى يعانى  من المريخ ماليه ثم مالية  وستظل ماليه اذا لم تسعى الوزاره فى اختيار لجنة  تسيير برئاسة السيد جمال الوالى وتضم رجال اعمال سوبر وليس مدراء بنوك  يعيشون على رواتبهم التى مهما كبرت لن تغطى مستحقات محترف واحد مثل باسكال  او كليتشى ! وجمعه مباركه يامعالي الوزير . 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*رفض شكوي هلال كادوقلي ضد نادي الهلال الخرطوم لعدم صحة البيانات!!

  في اجتماع لجنة المسابقات















 عقدت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بالإتحاد السودانى  لكرة القدم إجتماعاً مهماً ظهر اليوم بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد بالخرطوم (2)  برئاسة الأستاذ مجدى شمس الدين المحامى السكرتير العام للإتحاد رئيس اللجنة  وبحضور جميع أعضائها ونظرت اللجنة في المواضيع الدرجة في جدول أعمالها  وبعد مداولات مطولة أصدرت القرارات التالية:
نظرت اللجنة المنظمة الشكوى المقدمة من نادى الهلال كادوقلي ضد نادى الهلال  الخرطوم حول عدم قانونية مشاركة لاعب الهلال إيكانغا إيليا في المباراة  التى جمعت بين الفريقين يوم 16/4/20123م ضمن مباريات دوري سودانى الممتاز  وبعد إستعراض الشكوى ومراجعة تقارير الحكام والمراقبين قررت اللجنة رفض  الشكوى لعدم صحة البيانات الواردة فيها.
نظرت اللجنة في تقارير حكام ومراقبي مباريات الدوري الممتاز من الإسبوع  الأول وحتي الإسبوع الثامن وبعد إستعراض التقارير وما جاء بها وبعد التداول  تقرر ال’تى:
أولاً: قررت اللجنة إستمرار إيقاف نشاط سكرتير نادي الإتحاد مدني محمد  الطيب يس وإحالته للجنة الإنضباط لإستدعائه ومساءلته عما ورد في تقرير  مراقب مباراة الإتحاد والأهلى مدنى بتاريخ 27/2/2013م.
ثانياً: قررت إستمرار إيقاف نشاط مدرب نادي الإتحاد مدني ياسر صديق (حداثة)  وإحالة تقرير مباراة الإتحاد مدني والمريخ الفاشر بتأريخ 6/3/2013م إلي  لجنة التدريب المركزية لإستدعئه ومساءلته عما ورد بالتقرير مع إخطار  إتحادات الممتاز بالقرار.
ثالثاً: قررت اللجنة إستمرار إيقاف نشاط مدرب اللياقة بنادي الخرطوم الوطني  صلاح حسين وإحالة تقرير مراقب مباراة النيل الحصاحيصا والخرطوم الوطني  بتأريخ 6/3/:2013م للجنة التدريب المركزية لإستدعائه ومساءلته عما ورد  بالتقرير.
رابعاً: قررت اللجنة الإكتفاء بالفترة التى وقفها لاعب نادى الأهلى مدنى  حاتم رحال نسبة لما بدر منه من سلوك في مباراة المريخ الفاشر بتأريخ  13/3/2013م مع توقيع غرامة مالية على اللاعب مبلغ وقدره (500) جنيه.
خامساً: قررت اللجنة إستمرار إيقاف نشاط عضو الجهاز الفني بنادي النسور  الخرطوم ماجد إبراهيم وإحالته للجنة الإنضباط لإٍتدعائه ومسائلته عما ورد  في تقرير حكم مباراة النسور والخرطوم الوطني بتاريخ 13/3/2013م
سادساً : قررت اللجنة إيقاف نشاط عضو القطاع الرياضي بنادي الإتحاد مدني  محمد الطيب علي وإحالته للجنة الإنضباظ وإستدعائه ومسائلته عما ورد في  تقرير حكم مباراة الإتحاد مدني والخرطوم الوطني بتاريخ 28/3/2013م
سابعاً : قررت اللجنة المنظمة تكليف العضو محمد سيد لمتابعة الحالات المحولة للجنة الإنظباط وتنفيذ القرارات.
ثامناً : نظرت اللجنة خطاب نادي الموردة الخرطوم والخاص بإختيار نادي  الهلال ملعباً لأداء مبارياته في الدوري الممتاز وبعد أن أستعرض الخطاب  قررت اللجنة الموافقة على طلب نادي الموردة بعد التنسيق مع نادي الهلال  وإتحاد الخرطوم .
تاسعاً : نظرت اللجنة على خطاب نادي الأهلي شندي والخاص بتقديم مباراته  أمام إتحاد مدني والمقرر لها يوم 30/4/2013م لتلعب يوم 28/4/2013م ، وبعد  التداول ولإتاحة الفرصة لنادي الأهلي شندي لإدارة مباراة الإياب أمام نادي  الإٍماعيلي المصري في بطولة الكونفدرالية ، فقد قررت اللجنة تأجيل مباراة  الأهلي شندي والإتحاد مدني المحدد لها يوم 30/4/2013م على أن تلعب مبارايات  نادي الأهلي شندي المؤجلة على النحو التالي :-
12/5/2013م الأهلي شندي الإتحاد مدني – شندي
19/5/2013م الأهلي شندي الموردة الخرطوم – شندي
عاشراً : نظرت اللجنة الإدارية تقارير حكام ومراقبي مباريات المرحلة الأولى  والثانية لمنافسة كأس السودان وبعد إستعراض التقارير قررت اللجنة بناءاً  على نص المادة (37) (ب) في لائحة منافسات كأس السودان لموسم 2013 إعتبار  نادي الوطن الدويم مهزوم 2/صفر أمام نادي الأهلي الخرطوم وتوقيع عقوبة  مالية على نادي الوطن الدويم مبلغ وقدره 1000 جنيه وإيقاف نشاط رئيس بعثة  نادي الوطن الدويم للخرطوم الريح حسن حامد وتكليف إتحاد الدويم بالتحقيق  معه ورفع نتيجة التحقيق للإتحاد العام .
إحد عشر : نظرت اللجنة خطاب نادي النسور جبل أولياء والخاص بإٍترحام عقوبة  اللاعب الوسيلة التوم محمد والخاص بإيقافه لمدة عام ، وبعد إستعراض  الإسترحام قررت اللجنة رفض الإسترحام بناءاً على نص المادة (90) من القواعد  العامة.
نظرت اللجنة في خطاب نادي الموردة والخاص بتعديل موعد مباراتهم أمام بطل 24  القرشيفقد قررت اللجنة تعويض نادي الموردة طابت بمبلغ وقدره ألفين جنيه.
ثاني عشر: قررت اللجنة إجراء القرعة المطلقة لدور ال 16لمنافسة كأس السودان  حتى المباراة النهائية وإذا أوقعت القرعة فريقين من إتحاد واحد تلعب  مباراة واحدة فاصلة وتقرر إحالة الأمر للجنة البرمجة للتنسيق مع الشركة  الراعية لتحديد مواعيد القرعة.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*جمال الوالى: التعاطى مع عصر الاحتراف يحتاج لاموال



وصف السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ المستقيل والمرشح  للعودة مجدداً لرئاسة النادي الأحمر عبر لجنة التسيير عصام الحاج سكرتير  النادي بأنه من الأقوياء ومن الشخصيات التي بذلت مجهوداً كبيراً وقال:  اختلفنا أو اتفقنا فإننا في الأخير من أبناء المريخ وهمنا واحد تطوير  الفرقة الحمراء ونوّه الوالي إلى أنه استقال بطيب خاطر تاركاً الفرصة  للآخرين ولم يكن يرغب في أن يكون موجوداً في مركز اتخاذ القرار وقال: لكنني  لم أترك المريخ ودعمته في التسجيلات وتُرك لي  ملف المحترفين وذكر أن بعض اللاعبين الأجانب استغنى عنهم المريخ بسبب  تكلفتهم العالية وقال: قناعتي بأن الاستثمار يجب أن يكون في فريق الكرة  وعندما تبني فريقاً قوياً تنتعش الخزائن ولدي تجربة في هذا المجال.. فعندما  وصل المريخ إلى نهائي الكونفدرالية كان دخل المباريات سبعة مليار هذا  بالاضافة إلى جوائز الكاف وأموال الرعاية ولهذا أقول إن بناء فريق قوي أمر  مهم جداً ولا يشترط أن تحصل على بطولة خارجية.. فنحن نتنافس مع 64 فريقاً  أفريقياً كلها ترغب في البطولة وفي الأخير لابد من بطل واحد وذكر أن  الأندية وبالاضافة إلى الاهتمام بفريق الكرة لابد أن تفعّل ملفات الاستثمار  وقال: على الأندية ابتكار وسائل لجمع المال وعليها الا تعتمد على الأشخاص  لأنهم سيذهبون عاجلاً أم آجلاً وأفاد الوالي أن المريخ خرج من دوري الأبطال  في عهد حسام البدري لأسباب منطقية لأن الفريق لم يجد فرصة للاعداد بسبب  المنتخب وأن المدرب كان حديث عهد وذكر أن الهزيمة ووداع البطولات في  المسابقات يحدث حتى لأكبر الفرق على مستوى العالم وقال: يمكن لأصحاب المال  أن يستفيدوا من الأندية ويتعاملون معها على أساس أنها استثمار وقال إن هناك  تجارب في مانشيستر سيتي وغيرها تؤكد أن أصحاب المال يمكنهم الاستثمار في  الأندية وتساءل: لماذا يشكّك البعض في أموال من يتقدمون لخدمة الوسط  الرياضي؟ وأكد جمال الوالي أن التعاطي مع عصر الاحتراف يحتاج إلى استثمار  وإلى مال.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*سكرتير المريخ: سنصعد قضيتنا مع الحضري وجمال الوالي من حقه اختيار الأعضاء للجنة التسيير



أكد عصام الحاج سكرتير المريخ أن ناديه تعامل بطريقة جيدة مع  مع الحارس المصري عصام الحضري مشيراً إلى أنه لم يقدّر التعامل الجيد ولفت  إلى أن الحضري رفض المشاركة في مباراة الذهاب أمام ريكرياتيفو الأنغولي  وقال إن المجلس كوّن لجنة تحقيق له مشيراً إلى أنه رفض الحضور واعتبر أن  المخالفات التي ارتكبها كانت تحتاج إلى تكوين لجنة تحقيق وقال: الحضري لم  يعتد على الحسم وكان لابد من مجلس المريخ من التشدد معه لافتاً إلى أنهم  حريصون على حقوق المريخ ومتمسكون بتصعيد القضية مع الحضري.. من جهة أخرى  قال عصام الحاج سكرتير المريخ إنه ليس معنياً باختيار أعضاء لجنة التسيير  مشيراً إلى أن جمال الوالي يفترض أن يختار الأعضاء وقال: لكن إذا تمت  مشاورتنا لرفضنا وجود المعارضين ومن عملوا ضدنا وقال: نرفض بالتأكيد من  تخندقوا في الفترة الأخيرة ورفضوا القيام بأي دور وكنا أخلينا الساحة  لهؤلاء وذكر أن من عملوا ضد المجلس وعاكسوه يفترض ألا يأتوا في لجنة  التسيير.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لمريخ يواصل تدريباته الجادة استعداداً للقاء الإكسبريس



يواصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريباته الجادة استعداداً  لمواجهة أهلي عطبرة يوم الاربعاء المقبل في الجولة العاشرة من بطولة الدوري  الممتاز بعطبرة ويؤدي الفريق مراناً مساء اليوم على ملعبه سيواصل من خلاله  الكوكي المدير الفني تنفيذ برنامجه الاعدادي.. وكان الفريق عاد للتدريبات  أمس وادى مرانين صباح ومساءً وشارك في التدريب المسائي كل اللاعبين وخضع  بلة جابر ورمضان عجب لجلسات علاج طبيعي وبدأ المران  بتدريبات الإحماء ثم التكتيك ووزّع المدرب اللاعبين إلى أربع مجموعات  وركّز على اللمسة الواحدة والضغط على حامل الكرة وشكا علاء الدين يوسف من  الالتهاب وكان شارك في تدريب الأمس لكنه غادر قبل نهاية المران بربع ساعة  وعاد علاء الدين يوسف إلى المشاركة في المباراة الأخيرة أمام الموردة في  الجولة التاسعة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد أن غاب عن مباراتي أهلي  الخرطوم والخرطوم الوطني وينتظر أن يؤدي المريخ مرانين غداً ويسعى الكوكي  المدير الفني إلى رفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية لدى اللاعبين وكان ذكر بعد  مباراة الموردة أن لياقة اللاعبين متدنية.. ويواصل المريخ تحضيراته فيما  ينتظم في معسكر مغلق الاثنين فيما تغادر بعثة الفريق إلى عطبرة الثلاثاء  ويختتم الأحمر تحضيراته على ملعب المدينة قبل مواجهة الإكسبريس الأربعاء.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

* لقاء مصيري في أياب الدور الاول من التأهيلي

تعاود عجلة الدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للممتاز يوم الجمعة 26 ابريل  الدوران من جديد بقيام 23 مباراة في مرحلة الاياب من الدور الاول بملاعب  مدن البلاد المختلفة وتتأهب الفرق التي حققت نتائج إيجابية في جولة الذهاب  لتأكيد تفوقها للتأهل لمرحلة المجموعات، فيما أكملت الاتحادات المحلية كافة  إستعداداها لقيام هذه المباريات، وتجري غدا
مباراتين بكوستي 
وبورتسودان حيث تم تأجيل لقاء الرابطة ومويس شندي لقيام مباراة المريخ  الموردة السوكي فيما يستضيف إستاد بورتسودان لقاء الهلال والنيل مدني نسبة  لإحتضان الاستاد اليوم لقاء المريخ والسهم القضارف، وتجئ مباريات علي النحو  التالي:السوكرتا يستضيف الشاطئ خشم القربة في مباراة العبورالشرطة كادوقلي يتأهب للثأر من مريخ الدلنجالجبل كريمة في مهمة سهلة أمام الجلاء أرقوهلال الفاشر المنتشي يصطدم بهلال مليط الجريحبري الخرطوم امام تحدي العامل جبل أولياءحظوظ متساوية لفريقا مريخ الحصاحيصا والشعلة رفاعة للتأهلوادي النيل ربك يدخل لقاء الاشبال الدويم بعدة فرصالانيق الجريح في مهمة صعبة مام العرب حلفامريخ نيالا يتربص بمفاجأة التأهيلي مريخ الجنينةجزيرة الفيل يواجه مريخ كريمة بنشوة الفوز ذهاباالسكة حديد والشرطة بابنوسة يتصارعان بالضعينمريخ المناقل يلاقي الرابطة 24 القرشي في لقاء تأكيد التأهلمريخ الابيض الجريح في تحدي طموحات النضال النهودمريخ الثغر يواجه شبح الخروج المبكر أمام السهم القضارفالخناق دنقلا امام تحدي تماسيح بحيرة النوبة وادي حلفاالرابطة سنار المنتشي في مهمة سهلة امام الوفاق ودالحدادمريخ كوستي يستضيف موردة السوكي لحسم تأهلههلال أم روابة أمام طموحات هلال أبوزبدالشمالي الحديد والنار يتأهب لتكرار إنتصاره علي الدكة بربرالعصمة الكاملين يتحفز للسهم المعيلقالشمالية الدامر والحواشات الباوقة في لقاء ناريالدفاع الدمازين يستضيف النيل سنجة في لقاء هامإتحاد الكرنوس بطل العيلفون في لقاء تفكيك العضلات امام الاهلي القطينةبالسبت 27 ابريل جولتان حيث يستضيف هلال الساحل النيل مدني والرابطة كوستي يواجه امام مويس شندي


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*حروف كروية
الله يكون في عون محبي المريخ
لم يكن غريبا ان تفشل كل محاولات تعين لجنة تسيير لادارة نادي المريخ وان  يعتذر كل الذين تم ترشيحهم لتولي المسئولية لان مناخ النادي اصبح طاردا  وليس هناك من يرضي لنفسه ان يكون ضحية للذين تخصصوا في محاربة كل الادارت  المتعاقبة علي النادي سواء بانفسهم اوعن طريق استقطاب الاعلام او من اعلام  النادي المنافس ويكفي اعتذار الذين نشرت اسمائهم بمايسمي بمجلس اللوردات  والذين قالوا اانا هوجمنا قبل ان يتم تعيينا فيكف سيكون حالنا بعد التعين؟.
يدفع المريخ الان ثمن استقالة السيد جمال الوالي والتي رغم قناعتنا  بالاسباب التي اجبرته علي الرحيل الا انه لم يختار الوقت المناسب وهو يعلم  جيدا انه الوحيد الذي يمكن ان يحافظ علي استقرار المجلس والذي بدأ بداية  جيدة بل هو الافضل من ناحية العناصر من كل المجالس التي قادها وبالتالي وجد  اصحاب الغرض فرصتهم فنسفوا الاستقرار وساهموا في توتر العلاقة بينه واعضاء  المجلس بنقل اقاويل من الخيال .
وكما قلت من قبل انه بعد رحيل رئيس الرؤساء مهدي الفكي وابتعاد رجل المريخ  القوي سعادة الفريق منصور عبدالرحيم لم يجد جمال من يسنده  لان البقية ومع  تقديرنا لتاريخهم الذي لاينكره احد هم تاريخيا من اصحاب الصراعات ولهم  خلافات مع عدد من اعضا المجلس الحالي بل فيهم من له راي في جمال نفسه.
كنا نتمني ان يكمل المجلس دورته بعد ان تم انتخبابه بالاجماع ولكن للاسف  حدث ماحدث وسيفقد المريخ عناصر كانت تمثل اكبر مكسب للكيان قدموا المال  والفكر وعلي راسهم الثنائي محمد الريح ودكتور اسامة الشازلي ونتمني ان  نراهما في المجلس القادم بعد التسيير.
كان الله في عون المريخ وجماهيره.
ماكنة المانية ذات الدفع الرباعي (تدهس) الاسبان
قبل ان يصحو الاسبان من صدمة رباعية باير ميونخ في شباك برشلونة سدد  الالمان لكمة قوية اخري للاسبان بل (فرموهم ) بماكنة ذات دفع رباعي  باسقاط  ريال مدريد عن طريق الفريق الشاب بروسيا دورتمند واقترب حلم الالمان  بالفوز باللقب الذي داعبهم الموسمين الماضيين .
واثبتت الكرة الالمانية ان الماكنة مازالت هي الاقوي  وحقيقة كما جاء في  احدي التعليقات الصحفية (بانها خلطة قدمها المدرب بواكيم لوف وقاد بها  المنتخب الالماني للفوز بكاس العالم 1990 والتي تجمع مابين المهارة  والتكتيك والسرعة والقوة البدنية ) وهي حقيقة اظهرها فريقا بايرميونخ  وبروسيا دورتمند الذان لعبا بسلوب يحمل هذه الصفات خاصة السرعة والقوة حتي  شككنا في ان يتناولون منشطات بدليل ان اللاعب روبين كان يركض وكاننه بان  الخمسة عشر ربيعا.
دفع الاسبان ثمن تصريح مدافع برشلونة الدولي جير بيكي الذي قال ان عصر  الالمان انتهي ونحن الذين نهيناه) فجاء الرد الاول من البير والثاني من  بروسيا وعموما لانقول ان النهائي سيكون الماني فكل ش وارد في كرة القدم  ولكنهما لاحق خاصة بير ميونخ واستغرب ان يقوم مجلس ادارته بالتعاقد مع  المدرب قاردويلا رغم مافعله المدرب الحالي بوب هايبكس الذي اصول الفريق  للنهائي مرتين وفي طريقه للتتويج .
حروف خاصة
الكل هرول الي جمال لدخول اللجنة والغريب ان الذين وصفوه بالديكتاور والذين هاجموه هم الاكثر (هرولة واستجداء لدخول القائمة). 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قطوف
 اضحك .. الحضري يطالب بضمانات امنية .!

 ضحكت حتى بانت نواجزي .. ضحكت كثيراً وشر البلية ما يضحك بعد مطالعتي لخبر مطالبات وكيل عم عصام الحضري 42 عام بضمانات امنية للمثول امام لجنة التحقيق باتحاد الكرة .. هل تحول الرجل الاربعيني من حارس مرمى الى رئيس مجلس وزراء حتى يطالب بضمانات امنية .؟ .. وهل سيزور سي الحضري البوسنة او دولة الجنوب حتى يطلب تأمين قبل الحضور .!

 لو كانت جماهير المريخ ترد حقها بالقوة والفتوة لفتكت بك عقب (ملصتك) الشهيرة للكرة اثناء مباراة فريقها وليوبار والتي كانت كفيلة بخروج الفريق من بطولة افريقيا يا عصام ود توفيق .!

 مطالبة الحضري او (شيحته) بضمانات امنية فيه استخفاف بنا ويوحي لمن طالعوا الخبر عبر المواقع الالكترونية ان الخرطوم تفتقد للامن .. ومن حقنا كسودانيين ان نطالب بتحقيق اخر مع الحضري على هذه المطالبة التي اذا دلت على جهل الحارس الاربعيني فأنها ايضاً تدل على خبث وكيله .!

 زار الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي السودان قبل ايام ولم نسمع بترتيبات امنية .. بل وصل مرسي مطار الخرطوم والتقى بعمال المطار والتقط معهم صور تذكارية .. فهل انت يا حضيري تستحق الاهتمام اكثر من مرسي .؟ 

 ما فعله الحضري مع المريخ عام 2011 و2012واخيراً 2013 كفيل بمعاقبته والتشدد معه .. الحضري لم يحترم المريخ وعض اليد التي انقذته من العقوبة واعادته للاضواء بعد ان كان قريب من (حبل المشنقة) لكنه للاسف لا يعرف رد الجميل .!

 كل تصريحات الحارس المصري العجوز يقدم فيها مصلحته على مصلحة المريخ .. الحضري يجب ان نكتب نهايته في الملاعب بعقوبة رادعة .!

 ان كان للمجلس السابق عمل جميل يستحق عليه الاحترام والتقدير لكان ردعه للحارس المصري ووضعه في مكانه الطبيعي كلاعب كرة .!

 بعيداً عن الحضري وقريباً من امثاله في الاخلاق والنفاق احدثكم عن (عصفورة) تحشر نفسها في كل قضايا المريخ وهي التي تدعي انها هلالية تعشق الازرق .!

 ادعى اخونا ان طارق سيد المعتصم لا يستحق الجلوس في مقعد الامين العام للمريخ لأنه وحسب فهمه القاصر لا يملك القدرات .. متى جلست مع طارق حتى تعرف امكاناته وقدراته .؟ .. وهل جلست مع من تولوا منصب الامين العام بالمريخ حتى تقيم قدراتهم وامكاناتهم .؟

 طارق المعتصم لا يحتاج لشهادة من احد لأن جماهير المريخ تسانده وتعرف قيمته ومقامه .. ولكن هل تعلم ان كل من تهاجمه يكبر في نظر اهل المريخ وانت تعرف السبب .!

 المان اسياد المستديرة .!

 ضرب البايرن منشين بقوة واذل برشلونة برباعية نظيفة كفيلة باخراجه من نصف نهائي الشامبيونز ليق وقبل ان ينتهي سيناريو سخرية جماهير الريال جاء الرد قاسي من بروسيا تورتمود بعلقة رباعية ساخنة اعادت الريالاب لمربع الاحزان .!

 ما فيش حد احسن من حد .. برسا سيغادر وميرنجي سيودع وسينتابع سيناريو الموسم المنصرم عندما اخرج تشلسي البرسا واطاع البايرن الريال من نفس الدور وبسيناريو مشابه .!

 كرة القدم تحترم العطاء خلال 90 والاسم مهما كان كبيراً ولامعاً فأنه لا يمكن ان يقود صاحبه الى اي مراحل متقدمة .. وخروج الريال والبرسا من دوري ابطال افريقيا امر اصبح اقرب للواقع .!

 باي باي ريال مدريد اسبانيا وبرشلونة كاتلونيا اسبانيا .. والف الف مبروك للالمان .!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*صيحة 

 موسي مصطفي

 هل كل من دفع 5 الف دولار يستحق رئاسة المريخ.!!؟

 الاخ الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي المكلف بتسيير امور النادي سيجد نفسه امام مهمة انتحارية !!

 المهمة تتطلب التواجد المستمر في معسكرات الفريق و بجانب تواجده باستمرار في نادي المريخ موقع الحدث من اجل التعرف على مطالب الجماهير!!

 على الفريق ان يستفيد من فترة مجلس التقشف الذي ظل يدير النادي عبر الريموت كنترول دون ان ينزل الى ارض الواقع لعالج المشاكل.

 الاخ عبد الله حسن عيسي مطالب بالابتعاد عن الطريقة التي كان يتعامل بها المجلس السابق وهي تبني افكار وقرارات بعض الصحافيين الذين اوردوا المريخ مورد الهلاك بتقديمة مصالحهم على مصالح المريخ!!

 ان اراد الفريق كسب تعاطف الجماهير عليه ان يكون قويا كما عهدنها بعدم تبني افكار البعض وقراراتهم الشيطانية التي اضرت بالمريخ.

 ثقتنا كبيرة في الاخ الفريق عبد الله في قيادة النادي بامان الى حين تكوين لجنة تسيير تعيد الامور الى النصاب.

 المريخ لديه مباريات صعبة وخطيرة في الدوري الممتاز تمثل نقطة تحول بالنسبة للاحمر على رأسهام مباراة الفريق امام الاهلي عطبرة.

 الاهلي عطبرة اتضح انه اشرس واقوي فريق في الدوري الممتاز لما يمتلكه من لاعبين شباب طموحين ومدرب شاطر يعرف من اين تؤكل الكتف ولا ينتظر القدر ولا قدرات اللاعبين من اجل احداث الفارق!!

 مدرب الاهلي عطبرة برهان تية الذي سبق له وعلى طريقة الحضري بـــــ( شوية شفع) بالمنتخب الاولمبي حقق ما فشل فيه الكبار باحرازه بطولة سيكافا مقارعا كبار المنتخبات.

 على المريخ ان يكون حذرا من الاكبريس الفريق المحترم والا سيتعرض الى البهدلة في عطبرة.

 نعم كرة القدم نصر وهزيمة ولكن الاهلي الذي يضم في مقدمته امين ابراهيم ومحمد كوة لجد خطير ويحتاج الى تعامل خاصة مع مباراته حتى لا يتعرض المريخ الى البهدلة باعتبار ان نجومه من عناصر الشباب.

الكوكي مدرب شاطر نعم لكنه مجامل وعليه ان يبتعد عن المجاملة !!

 في مباراة الموردة عاد الى رشده واشرك كلتشي الذي حسم اللقاء. 

 كلتشي بـــــــ( كراع واحدة) افضل من مليون لاعب بكشف المريخ لانه يعرف كيف يتخذ المواقع التي تقوده الى تقبيل الشباك !!

 متفرقات

 وزير الشباب و الرياضة اوقف الاجتهادات ووضع حدا لطموحات بعض المتسلقين الذين تهمهم مصلحتهم !!

 نعم اوقف رغبة المتسلقين ورفض تعيين مجموعة من موظفي البنوك السودانية لمجلس المريخ!!

 الوزير كان محنكا لانه جنب المريخ الصراع والنزاعات لان الموظفيني لا علاقة لهم بكرة القدم على الاطلاق!!

 نحي وزير الشباب والرياضة الذي قال انه يريد ان يعطي الخبز لخبازه!!

 مدحت عبد القادر شخصية مكررة للكاردينال!!

 نسخة كربونية لشيخ العرب الهلالابي الكاريدنال!!

 دعم المريخ يا مدحت هل يحتاج الى فلاشات كاميرا وابتسامه ونشره للناس!!

 هناك من دعم المريخ لا تعلم يسراه ما قدمت يداه!!

 لا نريد مدحت طالما انه يمتن على المريخ ويوثق لدعمه بالكاميرا والصور!!

 لا مكان لمدحت في المريخ على الاطلاق!!

 هل كل من دفع 5 الف دولار يستحق رئاسة المريخ.!!؟
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الخرطوم يعتلي صدارة الممتاز بفوزه على الاهلي

 اعتلي الخروطوم الوطني صدارة الدوري الممتاز عقب فوزه مساء اليوم باستاد الخرطوم على سيد الاتيام بهدفين مقابل هدف وكان الوطني قد برز بشكل لافت للانظار .
 بهذه النتيجة ارتفع الخرطوم بنقاطه الي 19 نقطة في الصدارة وتجمد الاهلي في ست نقاط
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

صيحة 

موسي مصطفي

هل كل من دفع 5 الف دولار يستحق رئاسة المريخ.!!؟








كلتشي بـــــــ( كراع واحدة) افضل من مليون لاعب بكشف المريخ لانه يعرف كيف يتخذ المواقع التي تقوده الى تقبيل الشباك !!


نعم اوقف رغبة المتسلقين ورفض تعيين مجموعة من موظفي البنوك السودانية لمجلس المريخ!!

الوزير كان محنكا لانه جنب المريخ الصراع والنزاعات لان الموظفيني لا علاقة لهم بكرة القدم على الاطلاق!!

نحي وزير الشباب والرياضة الذي قال انه يريد ان يعطي الخبز لخبازه!!

مدحت عبد القادر شخصية مكررة للكاردينال!!

نسخة كربونية لشيخ العرب الهلالابي الكاريدنال!!

دعم المريخ يا مدحت هل يحتاج الى فلاشات كاميرا وابتسامه ونشره للناس!!

هناك من دعم المريخ لا تعلم يسراه ما قدمت يداه!!

لا نريد مدحت طالما انه يمتن على المريخ ويوثق لدعمه بالكاميرا والصور!!

لا مكان لمدحت في المريخ على الاطلاق!!

هل كل من دفع 5 الف دولار يستحق رئاسة المريخ.!!؟




امثالك هم من ضيعوا المريخ
صحفي وهم

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بوضوح شديد ـ عبدالله كمال
 الاستثمار .. والواقع المزري

 * اعتبر الزميل عبدالباقي شيخ ادريس رئيس تحرير (الزعيم) في زاويته امس ان  الاستثمار في فريق الكرة هو الحل الناجع بالنسبة للمريخ مقللاً من قيمة  المجمع التجاري الذي طالبنا به من قبل مشدداً على صعوبة انشاءه باعتبار انه من المشاريع التي تستنزف النادي مادياً بصورة كبيرة.
 * يعرف عبدالباقي ومن خلال عمله الطويل في المجال الاعلامي بكافة اشكاله  ان السودان يعاني من مشاكل حقيقية في مسائل الاستثمار والتسويق، وعليه ان  يبحث في صحيفته التي يكتب بها ويراجع حجم الاعلانات الموجود ليتضح له انه  ضعيف للغاية مقارنة بنسبة الاعلانات في الصحف الرياضية بالدول العربية  الاخرى.
 * يعيش السودان اوضاعاً اقتصادية صعبة للغاية لاسباب مختلفة  ومتعددة ما فرض على الشركات الكبيرة ذات القدرات المادية العالية تقليص حجم  عملها في السودان وبالتالي تقليص حجم الميزانيات المالية التي يتم تخصيصها  عادة لمسائل الاعلان والتسويق، وتعتبر شركات الاتصالات الوحيدة في السودان  التي تحدد مساحات مقدرة لعمليات الدعاية والاعلان في الصحف ووسائل الاعلام  الاخرى.
 * بينما في مصر تنال مسائل التسويق والاعلان حظاً كبيراً من  الاهتمام، باعتبار ان تعداد الشعب المصري ضخم للغاية مقارنة بالسودان هذا  فضلاً على ان البلد هناك سياحي ومفتوح امام كل الجنسيات العربية وغير  العربية، ما يجعل الشركات تتدافع من اجل ترسيخ اسمها في اذهان اصحاب البلد  والزوار عبر الدعاية والاعلان والتعاقد مع الاندية الكبيرة.
 * لذلك  يمكن ان ينال الاهلي المصري من احدى الشركات ما يصل الى 23 مليون دولار  مقابل رعايته لخمس سنوات لانها تضمن ان يعود عليها المبلغ الذي دفعته  بفوائد كبيرة للغاية، ولكن تلك الشركات لن تمنح المريخ او غيره من الاندية  السودانية ذات المبلغ في حال تفاوضت للتعاقد مع النادي لرعايته لنفس الفترة  الزمنية باعتبار ان الفوائد لن تصل ولو لربع تلك التي تحصل عليها الشركة  من رعاية نادي مصري.
 * نجاح الاندية السودانية في تحقيق استفادة كبيرة  من الاستثمار في فريق الكرة مرهون بتغير الكثير من المعطيات المتحكمة في  الواقع حالياً.. اكتب ذلك وفي بالي ان نادي الهلال وقع عقداً للرعاية مع  شركة (سامسونغ) مقابل مائتين وخمسين الف دولار في السنة الواحدة وهو  بالتاكيد مبلغ مخجل للغاية ولا يكفي لتغطية نفقات النادي من مرتبات ومصاريف  تسيير لشهرين متتاليين.. وبالنسبة للمريخ فلا اعتقد ان القائمين على امر  الاسثتمار فيه يطمحون في الاقتراب من حاجز المليون دولار وهو ايضاً مبلغ  ضئيل بالنسبة لنادي ظل يدفع مقدم تعاقد لمحترفيه قد يصل الى مليون ونصف  المليون دولار.
 * خلاصة ما سبق: يعني مهما كان لن تصل قيمة الاستثمار  في فريق الكرة الى الحد المادي المناسب لصناعة فريق كرة قوي وناد يشبه  المريخ في كل شئ.
 * لذلك تبقى الدعوة لتأسيس مشاريع استثمارية لنادي  المريخ هي الخيار الامثل الذي من شانه ان يدر المزيد من الاموال على  النادي، وتجدني متفقاً مع الرأي الذي يشير الى ان ذلك الامر يحتاج لامكانات  مادية هائلة كمصاريف للانشاء والبناء، ولكن تلك ايضاً مشكلة محلولة يمكن  ان يجد لها قطاع الاستثمار حلولاً ناجعة عن طريق التعاقد مع بنوك تتكفل  بالتشييد على ان يسدد لها النادي المبالغ التي دفعتها عبر الاقساط او باي  طريقة اخرى.
 * المبالغ التي سيتحصل عليها المريخ كـ(عائد) لتوقيع عقود  الرعاية يمكن الاستفادة منها في تسيير النادي خلال الفترة المقبلة، ولكن  النظرة المستقبلية تشير الى ضرورة انهاء ملف المجمع الاستثماري والمشاريع  الاخرى والشروع في تنفيذها باسرع ما يمكن لضمان الاستفادة القصوى منها في  غضون سنوات قليلة من الآن.
 * وتبقى الحاجة ماسة لان تبدأ لجنة التسيير  عملها بعقد ورش يشارك فيها ابناء النادي من المختصين في مجالات الاستثمار  والتسويق ليتدارسوا ويقدموا مقترحاتهم بشأن الفترة المقبلة وما يتوجب فعله  في بداية الطريق للخروج من عباءة الاعتماد على الرجال في تسيير شئون النادي  الى تأمين خزينة المريخ باموال المريخ.
 * كما قلت من قبل ان الفترة  الماضية ورغم صعوبتها الا انها اجبرت الاعين على النظر الى العديد من  الملفات المهمة والخطيرة بعين الجدية والاعتبار، وعلى رأس تلك الملفات  تأكيداً موضوع الاستثمار الذي اثبتت تلك الايام انه يمثل اهمية قصوى  للزعيم، لذلك يستحق مجلس عصام الحاج ان نكرر له عظيم الشكر والتقدير وهو  يضع اللبنات الاولى للاستثمار في المريخ ويلفت الانظار الى ضرورة الاهتمام  بالاجابة على سؤال: (كيف يحكم المريخ ؟) وليس: (من يحكم المريخ ؟).

 توضيحات

 * وضع الوزير الطيب حسن بدوي يده على اس البلاء في المريخ وهو يتحدث  بصراحة عن الدور السلبي الذي لعبته الصحافة في اعتذار مدراء البنوك ورجال  الاعمال عن الانضمام لمجلس التسيير المريخي تحت رئاسة الوالي.
 * بعض  الزملاء يحاولون تقديم فروض الولاء لشخصيات بعينها ويعتقدون ان ذلك يجب ان  يتم عن طريق الاساءة للآخرين وهو بالتأكيد امر غير صحيح على الاطلاق ويخصم  من رصيد الصحفي اكثر مما يضيف.
 * نجحت تلك الاقلام في رسم صورة سالبة  لمجموعة من الاشخاص الاوفياء المحترمين الذين جاءوا الى القلعة الحمراء  رغبة في خدمة محبوبهم الزعيم، تلك الصورة السالبة التي رسخت في اذهان  المشجعين ومنحتهم الحق في الاساءة لاولئك الاداريين المحترمين.
 * تخوف  مدراء البنوك ورجال الاعمال من ان يجدوا نفس مصير عصام الحاج ورفاقه في  المجلس وان تلاحقهم الاساءات حتى داخل البيوت لذلك اختاروا البقاء بعيداً  ودعم النادي بالاموال
 * اثبتت المرحلة الفائتة ان مجتمع المريخ بات  بحاجة الى غربلة شاملة، كما ان الحوجة اصبحت ماسة لظهور وجوه جديدة تدفعها  الرغبة الجادة في ان ينهض الزعيم ويتقدم الى الامام متجاوزاً الجميع ليحتل  مركزه في المقدمة، هذه الوجوه مواصفاتها واضحة ولا تحتاج ان يوضحها احد  للقائمين على الامر والحادبين على مصلحة الزعيم.
 * فقط من يقنعها بالعمل في المريخ.

 ابراهيم

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناويين الزعيم


 تأجيل اعلان لجنة التسيير..والهادى بشرى يدخل الترشيحات
 الوزير يكلف الضباط الثلاثة بأدارة النادى ويؤكد مواصلة المشاورات مع اهل المريخ
 الزعيم يتدرب على فترتين..البرنس يغيب..والخرطوم يكسب الاهلى مدنى ويتصدر الممتاز
 
 الخرطوم يكسب الاهلى مدنى ويتصدر الممتاز
 تدريب صالة صباحى للزعيم
 المريخ يتدرب لمدة ساعتين والتونسى يركز على التكتيك
 خالدونا:تعادل الهلال لا يعنينا وهمنا حصد نقاط المباريات المتبقية
 تكليف الضباط الثلاثة بتصريف شئون نادى المريخ
 الوزارة تؤجل أعلان لجنة التسيير المريخية لمزيد من المشاورات
 الهادى بشرى مرشح لرئاسة لجنة التسيير
 عصام الحاج:علاقتنا بالوالى يسودها الود وأصحاب المصالح حاربونا
 الوالى :مستعد لدعم من يتقدم لتحمل المسئولية والاستثمار فى فريق الكرة هو الافضل
 مدراء الكرة بالممتاز يساندون(المهندس)ويطالبون مجلس المريخ بتسهيل مهمته
 اللجنة المنظمة ترفض شكوى هلال كادقلى فى ايكانغا













*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناويين الصدى

 الكوماندوز فى صدارة الممتاز بامتياز..والوزير يكون لجنة لتصريف الاعباء فى المريخ
 الاتحاد يرفض شكوى الاسود ضد الهلال..الوالى يؤكد زهده فى المناصب..عصام الحاج يهاجم الحضرى ويفتح النار على المعارضين

 تأجيل اعلان لجنة التسيير
 والسكرتير يرفض تعيين المعارضين
 الوزير يعين لجنة تصريف
 تساءل عن سبب التشكيك فى اموال من يقدمون أنفسهم للوسط الرياضى
 الوالى:مازلت زاهدا فى المناصب..والاستثمار فى فريق الكرة أهم وعندما وصلنا الى نهائى الكونفدرالية دخل المباريات وصل سبعة مليار
 محمد عثمان خليفة:لم اقل ليس من حق جمال الوالى اختيار اعضاء لجنة التسيير وأقف على مسافة واحدة من الاطراف المريخية
 الاحمر يصعد قضيته مع الحضرى
 مغربى يترشح لمجلس الموردة
 الكوكى من طلب فسخ عقد مدرب اللياقة
 خالد شرف الدين:لايمكن ترك المريخ يعيش فراغا اداريا واستجبنا لطلب الوزير
 المريخ يستعد للاكسبريس
 علاءالدين يشكو من الالتهاب
 الاحمر يتدرب صباح اليوم
 الخرطوم يتفوق على سيدالاتيام ويتصدر
 حداثة:اعضاء الاتحاد العام لم يجدوا سفريات خارجية فقرروا استدعائى ولماذا لم يحاسبوا من فرط فى نقاط مباراة منتخبنا أمام زامبيا؟
 اللجنة المنظمة ترفض شكوى هلال كادقلى وتعتبر مشاركة ايكانغا صحيحة
 ماو:تعاملت مع الهلال مثل مريخ الفاشر
 عصام الحاج:تعرضنا لحرب من اصحاب المصالح ومن يقتاتون على اموال المريخ
 البعض يقاتل من أجل نيل مقعد فى مجلس الادارة والعمل مع الوالى ..وسياسة التقشف لم تكن وراء الخروج من دورى الابطال












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ابو البنات على الابداعات
وجمعة مباركة ياحبيب

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مشكور يا غالي 
وصباح الخير عليك وجمعة مباركة
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الله يكرمك ابو البنات

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تسملواكتير يا صفوة على المرور والتعليقات اللطيفة والاضافات الرائعة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


ﺗﺄﺟﻴﻞ ﺍﻋﻼﻥ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ.. ﻭﺍﻟﻬﺎﺩﻯ ﺑﺸﺮﻯ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺷﻴﺤﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻳﻜﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺔ ﺑﺄﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﻭﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﻣﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻭﺭﺍﺕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻓﺘﺮﺗﻴﻦ .. ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺲ ﻳﻐﻴﺐ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﻜﺴﺐ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻰ ﻣﺪﻧﻰ ﻭﻳﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺻﺎﻟﺔ ﺻﺒﺎﺣﻰ ﻟﻠﺰﻋﻴﻢ 
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﺳﺎﻋﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻰ ﻳﺮﻛﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺘﻴﻚ
ﺧﺎﻟﺪﻭﻧﺎ : ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻻ ﻳﻌﻨﻴﻨﺎ ﻭﻫﻤﻨﺎ ﺣﺼﺪ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺒﻘﻴﺔ
ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ : ﻋﻼﻗﺘﻨﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻳﺴﻮﺩﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻮﺩ ﻭﺃﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﻟﺢ ﺣﺎﺭﺑﻮﻧﺎ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ : ﻣﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﻟﺘﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭ ﻓﻰ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻻﻓﻀﻞ
ﺗﻜﻠﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺔ ﺑﺘﺼﺮﻳﻒ ﺷﺌﻮﻥ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻟﻮﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺗﺆﺟﻞ ﺃﻋﻼﻥ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻟﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻭﺭﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺩﻯ ﺑﺸﺮﻯ ﻣﺮﺷﺢ ﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ
ﻣﺪﺭﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻳﺴﺎﻧﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﻭﻳﻄﺎﻟﺒﻮﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺘﺴﻬﻴﻞ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻪ
ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﻜﺴﺐ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻰ ﻣﺪﻧﻰ ﻭﻳﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﺗﺮﻓﺾ ﺷﻜﻮﻯ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻗﻠﻰ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻳﻜﺎﻧﻐﺎ
انهى راحة اليوم الواحد .. الزعيم يتدرب على فترتين ويرفع من وتيرة الاعداد .. تدريب صباحي بصالة اولمب افريكا .. الكوكي يحاضر اللاعبين وهيثم يغيب بسبب الالتهاب .. الاحمر يتدرب بملعبه مساء لمدة ساعتين والتونسي يركز على التكتيك .. تالق لافت لفيصل موسى والطاهر الحاج .. بلة ورمضان يخضعان لجلسات علاج طبيعي
اعلنها عبر مؤتمر صحفي .. الوزير بدوي يشكل لجنة ثلاثية لادارة الامور المريخية .. الفريق عبد الله رئيسا .. عصام الحاج سكرتيرا وشرف الدين امينا للمال .. حضور اعلامي كثيف في المؤتمر والوزير يشرح اسباب الازمة الادارية في المريخ
بعد هدفه في شباك الموردة .. كلتشي يحقق رقما قياسيا جديدا .. النيجيري سجل خمسة عشر هدفا في شباك القراقير بشعاري القمة
بعد ان اصبح الاهلي شندي ممثلا وحيدا لها افريقيا .. من يضع العلاج الناجع للكرة السودانية ؟
النقر : نحن شعب غير جاد يحب العمل بنظام شوفوني والمعضلة ادارية بحتة
في اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة للممتاز امس .. رفض شكوى هلال كادوقلي في ايكانغا .. وايقاف نشاط حداثة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ صحيفة الصدى


ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ ﻓﻰ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﺎﻣﺘﻴﺎﺯ.. ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺯير ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﻟﺘﺼﺮﻳﻒ ﺍﻻﻋﺒﺎﺀ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺷﻜﻮﻯ ﺍﻻﺳﻮﺩ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .. ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺯﻫﺪﻩ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺻﺐ .. ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻳﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﻭﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﻴﻦ
ﺗﺄﺟﻴﻞ ﺍﻋﻼﻥ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ 
ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺗﻌﻴﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻳﻌﻴﻦ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﻒ 
ﺗﺴﺎﺀﻝ ﻋﻦ ﺳﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻚ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻮﻥ ﺃﻧﻔﺴﻬﻢ ﻟﻠﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻰ .. ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ : ﻣﺎﺯﻟﺖ ﺯﺍﻫﺪﺍ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺻﺐ..ﻭﺍﻻستتماﺭ ﻓﻰ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺃﻫﻢ ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻭﺻﻠﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻔﺪﺭﺍﻟﻴﺔ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺻﻞ ﺳﺒﻌﺔ ﻣﻠﻴﺎﺭ
ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ : ﺗﻌﺮﺿﻨﺎ ﻟﺤﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﻟﺢ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻳﻘﺘﺎﺗﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻳﻘﺎﺗﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﻧﻴﻞ ﻣﻘﻌﺪ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ .. ﻭﺳﻴﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺸﻒ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﻦ ﻭﺭﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻃﻠﺐ ﻓﺴﺦ ﻋﻘﺪ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ
ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺷﺮﻑ : ﻻﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺗﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﻴﺶ ﻓﺮﺍﻏﺎ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﺠﺒﻨﺎ ﻟﻄﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺧﻠﻴﻔﺔ : ﻟﻢ ﺍﻗﻞ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻭﺃﻗﻒ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺎﻓﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻃﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ
ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺼﻌﺪ ﻗﻀﻴﺘﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﻼﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ 
ﻋﻼﺀﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﺸﻜﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻟﺘﻬﺎﺏ
ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻻﺗﻴﺎﻡ ﻭﻳﺘﺼﺪﺭ
ﺣﺪﺍﺛﺔ : ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﺪﻭﺍ ﺳﻔﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﻓﻘﺮﺭﻭﺍ ﺍﺳﺘﺪﻋﺎﺋﻰ ﻭﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺤﺎﺳﺒﻮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺮﻁ ﻓﻰ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺯﺍﻣﺒﻴﺎ؟
ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﺗﺮﻓﺾ ﺷﻜﻮﻯ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻗﻠﻰ ﻭﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻳﻜﺎﻧﻐﺎ ﺻﺤﻴﺤﺔ
ﻣﺎﻭ:ﺗﻌﺎﻣﻠﺖ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ
ﻣﻐﺮﺑﻰ ﻳﺘﺮﺷﺢ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﺩﺓ
وزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي يكلف الضباط الثلاثة بتصريف مهام المريخ .. بدوي : اقترحنا على جمال الوالي رئاسة لجنة التسيير وهناك اشكالات في الوقت الحالي .. واتخذنا قرار تكويبن لجنة تصريف الاعباء حتى لايكون هناك فراغ اداري .. تم ترشيحي بعض مدراء البنوك في لجنة التسيير والتناول الاعلامي دفعهم الى الاعتذار .. واستقالات اعضاء المجلس نهائية .. ماحدث في المريخ تتحمل المسؤولية تجاهه حكومة ولاية الخرطوم .. والمجلس المستقيل عمل في ظروف صعبة والازمة الادارية اطلت براسها من جديد بعد الخروج الافريقي 
اجتهدنا في اقناع جمال الوالي للاستمرار وفشلنا ووافقنا على قرار اهل المريخ بعقد جمعية عمومية في يونيو تقديرا لاهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية .. هل يعقل انهيار المجلس بعد يوم واحد من فوز رئيسه بلقب اكثر رؤساء الاندية شعبية على مستوى الوطن العربي ؟ الاعلام الرياضي استخدم عبارات جارحة في حق اعضاء المجلس ولايمكن وصول الامور لدرجة قول احدهم طيروا .. هناك مشكلة تتعلق بالعضوية الجديدة والقديمة والقانون لم يكن يسمح بعقد جمعية عمومية في الحادي والثلاثين من مايو ونصه واضح
امين خزينة المريخ المستقيل يوضح اسباب قبول التكليف .. خالد شرف : لايمكن ترك المريخ يعيش فراغا اداريا واستجبنا لطلب الوزير لفترة محدودة تمهيدا لتعيين لجنة تسيير 
محجوب صدسق : قرار الوزير بتكليف الفريق وعصام الحاج وخالد شرف حكيم ويجنب المريخ الفراغ الاداري
فؤاد التوم : جمال الوالي سيكون رئيس مجلس التسيير والثلاثي سيدير الاحمر خلال فترة وجيزة وبعدها يصدر قرار جديد .. لم يتم التوصل الى شخصيات تقود المريخ من خلال لجنة تسيير فتم اللجوء الى هذا الحل
عصام طلب : اعضاء المجلس المستقيلين لن يعترضوا على قريش وابو جريشة .. واستبعد قبول مصطفى عثمان رئاسة لجنة التسيير
مدير ادارة الرياضة بالوزارة الولائية يوضح الحقائق .. محمد عثمان خليفة : لم اقل ليس من حق جمال الوالي تحديد اسماء للجنة التسيير وهذا التصريح لم يرد على لساني على الاطلاق .. حتى الان الوالي رئيس لجنة التسيير وليست هناك اسماء مطروحة .. وكل طرف في الازمة المريخية يتهمني بالانحياز الى الاخر .. انا صاحب فكرة عقد الجمعية العمومية في يونيو وعندما قدمت المقترح قالوا : تريد تقديم خدمة لاصدقائك .. اقف على مسافة من الاطراف المريخية وليست لي مصلحة في الانحياز لاي جهة وانفذ توجيهات وزير والمرجعية القانون .. وضع المريخ الحالي مؤقت ودخلت في مشاورات مع الوالي .. همد .. قريش .. ومجلس الشورى .. من حق اعضاء لجنة التسيير الترشح في الجمعية العمومية المقبلة وليس هناك شئ اسمه اغلاق العضوية .. متى ماوجدنا الاستجابة سنعلن اسماء لجنة التسيير حاولنا الذهاب الى جمعية عمومية وبعد الاستقالات الجماعية كان لابد من التحرك حتى لايتضرر المريخ .. 
الاسود تستعد للكوماندوز .. مدير الكرة : لم نستغرب رفض شكوى هلال كادوقلي والاتحاد عودنا على الانحياز للقمة والظلم ظلمات .. مشلركة ايكانغا غير صحيحة والشكوى سليمة ولولا معرفتنا المسبقة بعدم شرعية ظهور الغيني امامنا لما خاطبنا الاتحاد

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

امثالك هم من ضيعوا المريخ
صحفي وهم











أضف اليه صاحب (كرات عكسية)
*

----------

